# Emersed stem plant ID



## 153jamie (9 mo ago)

Received this plant from LFS, started to drop a lot of leaves, put it in Miracle Grow (emersed), and can't find an ID for it.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Ludwigia of some sort.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Ludwigia repens_ 'Rubin'. See the random leaf arrangement, a characteristic of a hybrid between opposite and alternate-leaved species. Probably a repens and glandulosa cross.


----------



## 153jamie (9 mo ago)

mistergreen said:


> Ludwigia of some sort.


Thanks.


mistergreen said:


> Ludwigia of some sort.


Thanks to both of you. 

The stem is about a month old. A single stem branched after it was emersed. It doesn't branch when it's immersed. However, I trick it by putting the tip of the stem through an old heater suction cup where it grows out of the water exceptionally fast.

I'll have to remember crossed plants...so easy but didn't even consider it.

Thanks again.


----------

